# Where do you put the sticker?



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I just bought a 07 Ski-Doo Freestyle Backcountry. Where do you guys put your sticker with the new Ski-Doo body styles? There isn't much room to place it anywhere.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Trail permits have to be on the centerline of the sled, usually on hood or windshield. As for Reg stickers, I don't put mine on. Riding in the powder just rips them off. Besides, where I ride there isn't anyone to stop me to check. I haven't had them on my XP for 2 seasons, and all my buddies stopped replacing them to. Although the sled is registered.


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

SalmonBum said:


> Trail permits have to be on the centerline of the sled, usually on hood or windshield. As for Reg stickers, I don't put mine on. Riding in the powder just rips them off. Besides, where I ride there isn't anyone to stop me to check. I haven't had them on my XP for 2 seasons, and all my buddies stopped replacing them to. Although the sled is registered.


The way to solve the reg sticker pull off is install a piece of plexiglass 1/4 larger than the reg sticker, if needed, heat it up to mold it to the bellypan, rivet it in place, then install sticker. I was getting tired of spending 5$ a trip to replace my stickers as well. My current sticker is cut in half from swiping a tree to get at a stuck sled, but it is still there


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I always stick mine on the black plastic below the hood. I guess if you ride off trail alot or run into things they may come off. I had them on the windshield of a sled I wrecked once and busted the windshield. I cut the pieces out with the stickers and carried them in the tool compartment until they expired. As long as you have them in front of you and visable you will be ok. You are riding a snowmobile, not robbing a bank.


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

the reason I make sure I always have mine is due to the fact I normally ride out west or in Ontario, not the place to give a reason to question wether the sled is legal or mine.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

grapeape said:


> The way to solve the reg sticker pull off is install a piece of plexiglass 1/4 larger than the reg sticker, if needed, heat it up to mold it to the bellypan, rivet it in place, then install sticker. I was getting tired of spending 5$ a trip to replace my stickers as well. My current sticker is cut in half from swiping a tree to get at a stuck sled, but it is still there



I'm not going to put a palte on my sled cause the Sate can't make a sticker function the way it should. Besides, when you ride off trail, you replace alot of belly pans .


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

Ive never replaced a belly pan, but I do replace front suspensions, hoods, footwells, and side covers. Still have the original skid plate too, lol


----------

